# First smoke



## Spartan165 (Dec 28, 2019)

So tomorrow I am going to be doing my first smoke on my Oklahoma joe highland. I am going to be doing southwest chipotle chicken thighs for salad and pulled chicken sandwiches. I am looking forward to some sandwich tomorrow night!


----------



## phatbac (Dec 28, 2019)

Looks great!

Happy Smoking,
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Dec 29, 2019)

They already look delicious. Good luck with your maiden voyage. How did it run when you did your burn in seasoning? Any temp issues? I remember it took a bit of experimentation to figure out the vents on my Highland when I first got it. 

G


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 29, 2019)

Looks like you're off to a fine start Spartan! Good luck and post up some pics. RAY


----------



## dr rat (Dec 29, 2019)

Looking good 
Look forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 29, 2019)

Great start!
Al


----------



## Spartan165 (Dec 29, 2019)

RiversideSm0ker said:


> They already look delicious. Good luck with your maiden voyage. How did it run when you did your burn in seasoning? Any temp issues? I remember it took a bit of experimentation to figure out the vents on my Highland when I first got it.
> 
> G


Yeah the first time I ran it it was all over the place temp wise lol. I do believe I have figured that out now however as least some what.


----------



## Spartan165 (Dec 29, 2019)

Ok so the smoke was a success! Gonna be making some chicken salad wit it when the wife gets home tonight.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2019)

Nice piece of work Spartan, you are on your way! How was your heat control? I've had a stick burner for about a half a year and turned out some pretty decent stuff. The last few days I started reading Aaron Franklin's book and learned more than I ever dreamed possible in such a short period. It's the pic on the right, check it out if you might be interested in shortening the learning curve of your new offset. RAY


----------



## Spartan165 (Dec 30, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Spartan, you are on your way! How was your heat control? I've had a stick burner for about a half a year and turned out some pretty decent stuff. The last few days I started reading Aaron Franklin's book and learned more than I ever dreamed possible in such a short period. It's the pic on the right, check it out if you might be interested in shortening the learning curve of your new offset. RAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heat control was good I am finally starting to get a handle on that.  I have thought about picking that book up when I got my smoker now I think I might.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2019)

It's well worth having, seems to be aimed strictly at stick burners. I never knew guys smoked with the firebox door open, was always fiddling with the vents. Did a prime yesterday and never touched the vents or stack cover, never opened the cook chamber. Was within +/_ five degrees of 250º the whole time with perfect smoke, learned a lot about how to handle my SQ36. RAY


----------



## Spartan165 (Dec 30, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> It's well worth having, seems to be aimed strictly at stick burners. I never knew guys smoked with the firebox door open, was always fiddling with the vents. Did a prime yesterday and never touched the vents or stack cover, never opened the cook chamber. Was within +/_ five degrees of 250º the whole time with perfect smoke, learned a lot about how to handle my SQ36. RAY


Yeah I run mine with the door open or it doesn't get enough airflow. I have a 3 bone prime rib I plan on doing for my buddies superbowl party. How did yours turn out?


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2019)

Came out perfect, here's the thread I posted. RAY






						Football Sunday Decisions
					

Up at 3:15 and hungry, bacon, eggs slathered in salsa, and some oatnut toast.   Yesterday I whipped up a batch of mac & cheese, baked, using Alton Browns recipe  Baked it at 350º for 40 minutes then let in cool om the counter for an hour  I wrapped it and tossed it into the fridge. The plan is...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------

